# The most magical skin recipe



## MissLovely (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there everybody, I found and tried and even experienced the magic of this recipe I found on other beauty forum. After the third time I used this masque everyone started to ask me if I started wearing foundation. And I was like I will never use foundation, it clogs my pores and makes me break out alot.

If you don't have the three magical ingredients to this recipe then, I guess you'll be missing out on a lot of perfect skin.

The recipe is:

4 Tablespoons Molasses

1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2 Teaspoon Yeast

Leave it on for 20 minutes. Use twice a day. You'll wake up with someone else's most perfect skin. You won't believe it. Try it and tell me if you experienced the beauty of smooth skin! I'm waiting for your replies...

Yours Forever

Miss Lovely


----------



## Tesia (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Miss lovely!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Very interesting. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## bethanyh (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooh, I will have to try this! I'm tired of my foundation clogging my pores :icon_conf


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 1, 2006)

thanx for posting


----------



## sbarbara (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for this post! I'll have to try it.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 1, 2006)

Does it matter what kind of yeast. I know there is rapid rise yeast and regular yeast. i have some downstairs, so was just curious if there is a difference. Probably not.


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 1, 2006)

"Does it matter what kind of yeast. I know there is rapid rise yeast and regular yeast. i have some downstairs, so was just curious if there is a difference. Probably not"

I dont think there is a difference, but use the normal yeast so nothing will rise off your face. JK, I am using the normal one and the recipe is super, never tried quick-rise yeast. If you have both use the normal. If you have no choice but to use the quick-rise I don't think there is any harm.


----------



## Leony (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing and welcome to MUT!


----------



## sherice (Mar 1, 2006)

def. have to try this one. :icon_smil


----------



## Leony (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk bethanyh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wannabemadeover (Mar 1, 2006)

cant wait to try this!


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought you only did masks a couple times per week. Is this in addition to your daily cleansing/moisture routine??? Do you to this twice per week forever after you start it? I am confused


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 1, 2006)

I used this recipe twice a day for three days, its not like a deep-cleansing or that harsh that you can't use so often. You can use it whenever you want. Its results are like instant. I made a container of it and whenever I feel like I need some then I put it on now. :icon_smil


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 1, 2006)

I really need to get some of that apple cider vinegar. I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the recipe above just for one mask or does that do several masks?? Sorry I am asking so many questions, just very intrigued. Thanks for letting us gals know of this magic potion.:clap


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks! I am buying the ingredients tonight..


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 2, 2006)

ooooo i need to try this. but 1st i need to get molases and yeast.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm gonna try it too! I love homemade recipes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheyjohn (Mar 2, 2006)

How long can this be stored safely? It would be so much easier to mix a few days worth at once as long as it will hold up.

Chey


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 2, 2006)

ask as many questions ay you'd like, im happy to answer u with all i know. the recipe would probably be enough for two uses for the face and neck. you can double the recipes or add more so you dont have to make it all the time.


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 2, 2006)

yes, like i said earlier, i myself have a container of it that would last me another week or so. when i read the recipe, the girl that posted it says that molasses begins to smell strong or undesirable after some time, but she says the more it reacts with the other ingredients the better it is for your skin. so when it becomes a little heavy or has a strong smell that doesnt mean its time to throw it out. she didnt really say how long till u throw it out. but you dont have to keep it in the fridge, cause as u may know molasses is best kept at room temperature.

:icon_smil im sure everyone of u will love the results! :icon_cool


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 2, 2006)

what on earth are molasses? and where can i get them?


----------



## cheyjohn (Mar 2, 2006)

I forgot to ask, will this work on all skin types? I know my husband is going to want to try it when he sees me doing it! lol

Chey


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 2, 2006)

Molasses is a thick, dark brown, uncrystallized juice obtained from raw sugar during the refining process. It's like a syrup except darker and maybe sweeter and thicker too. But don't use syrup in its place, it won't work for you. Molasses is sold everywhere, where ever you get your groceries from, you'll also find molasses there too. :icon_surp


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 2, 2006)

The only ingredient that may give you a tingling feeling is the apple cider vinegar. And oh yeah some people are allergic to yeast. But generally it won't dry out dry skin, but it may balance oily/combination skin (for the better lol).

Its for general use, lol, and your husband will love the results. Nothing will ever work better for anyone.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 4, 2006)

I will have to try this soon! Has anybody else tried it and achieved any results?


----------



## chanthyhong (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here. Are sure this is going to work? I mixed it, but it's kind of watery. Please reply back asap...thanks.


----------



## chanthyhong (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes...I've tried it. My skin felt so smooth:icon_smil ...thank you.

P.S. I mixed 50/50 ACV and water. I used it after the mask. My face felt tight and smooth. This is good...I'm going to save a lot of monies this year.:clap One more thing, my face is red right now.:icon_redf


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

hey hunny, give the yeast a chance to make it a bit thivker, in about 15-20 minutes it wont be as watery, and as long as it doesnt drip away itll work out. oh yeah btw, welcome!


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

lol, what do u mean red?? good red or bad red? if it doesnt feel right then it might cause u to dry out or something, so dont use it lot. lol, u scared me.


----------



## solrevival (Mar 4, 2006)

this sounds awesome! i love making stuff and i was talking about how I need something to wake up my complexion...this might be it! i'll let u know how it works!


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

lol hope it works for u :icon_chee


----------



## bethanyh (Mar 4, 2006)

I tried it. My face feels tighter, clean and really refreshed. I'm excited to see the long-term effects!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 4, 2006)

I have used this 3 times, the first 2 times my skin felt softer, this third time my face is blood red. Is this normal??? Also I am using the same batch I started with. It seemed to make alot for me. Mine never did thicken up, I put it in a small bottle with a lid and it is still watery, am I doing something wrong. I used 4 tablespoons of molasses that is right, yes???


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

my, I hope you dont have any reaction to the yeast or vinegar. lessen up on those two ingredients. is your face dry, itchy, irritated?? i used this countless number of times, and i never turned red ever. maybe u have sensitive skin, if u do, add only drops of a/c/v and if u figure its from the yeast then just drop it out. or use it every other day. everything else your doing is great. my recipe might be thicker because of a differnt type of molasses. when i get hold of it, ill be sure to post the name of the molasses im using.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

No one else has tried it yet???? Come on gals...we need the scoop!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I so want to try it! But whenever I see any of those ingredients other than yeast it's in really big bottles! I just want a little, I don't know what I'd do with such a big bottle....


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes it made it red and a little itchy, but it went away after an hour or so. I thought maybe it was supposed to be like a peel and make you red. So what exactly will it do for my skin, just smooth it or does it even out skintone as well???


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont know exactly what it does but ill tell u how my skin used to be. i had dark spots from old acne on my forehead, but now theyre almost undetectable. also i had redness in my cheeks butnow its all gone. this isnt a peel, its just a masque that u wash off after 15-20 minutes. after i wash it all off, i usually have 2-3 icey cold splashes of water on my face. it closes pores and seals in moisture. cold water also gets the blood circulating at the surface of the skin which makes u look healthy and alive. this recipe is the only recipe that gave me great results right away, i hope it also works for everyone of you.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Mar 5, 2006)

Miss Lovely, you are so helpful to answer so quickly. I intend on to keep using this, so far my skin is already soft. I think maybe I need to just use every other day for 3 days, maybe every other week or so, to make sure I am not too sensitive. I used it again this evening and I got red again, but not quite as bad. I wonder why the first 2 times I didn't get red at all. Could it be the older the mix gets the more powerful it is??


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 5, 2006)

actually yes, the longer u keep this recipe, the more it will work better. i said this before, the longer it stays the more reactant it will be, to give you good results.

i am happy ur determined to get the results that u wish. and i do hope that the results will be effective and leave u clear of any blemishes.

use it less often if using it twice a day is too much for u.

Miss Lovely

:satisfied:


----------



## chanthyhong (Mar 5, 2006)

I mixed it for about 10-15 minutes. I put the mask on for 20 minutes. It made my smooth and tight, no redness. I used 50/50 ACV/water as a toner after that. Then, my face got red. No itchy feeling. This morning, I woke up with two new pimples and my lower face peeled. In the afternoon, the pimples dried up. Right now, about 10:52pm, it peels a little bit. I think using the mask and acv/water as a toner work for my face. Thank you so much for you magical recipe.:icon_smil


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 6, 2006)

> I used 50/50 ACV/water as a toner after that. Then, my face got red. No itchy feeling. This morning, I woke up with two new pimples and my lower face peeled. In the afternoon, the pimples dried up. Right now, about 10:52pm, it peels a little bit.
> did u have pimples before or after u used this??? lol, im glad u liked it but i dont understand, was it good for ur skin or bad?


----------



## MzBrowneyez78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I'll maybe give it a try soon.


----------



## chanthyhong (Mar 7, 2006)

no pimple. I woke up with pimples, but dried up in the afternoon. Now I have no pimple and the scars fade a lot.:clap


----------



## LVA (Mar 8, 2006)

thx for the great concoction ....already bookmarked this page .. will definitely try it out sometimes the week ... but feeling a lil lazi @ the moment ....


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for posting!

has anyone else tried this??


----------



## solrevival (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everybody! i tried this for the first time yesterday and I love it! i let it sit overnite and applied it in the morning for 20 mins. my skin was brighter and looked tighter, smoother, and more even toned. it was a little red for about 10 mins but nothing else. i'm doing it agian this morning. if it keeps looking good, i'll try it 2x a day for a couple days. trying to figure out now how exactly to add it into my daily regime - once a day forever(lol)?, 3x a week?, etc. Thanks again ms. lovely!

leah


----------



## elljmz (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried it this morning. It made my skin a little itchy when it was on and after I took it off my skin was kind of blotchy red for about a 1/2 hour or so but now it looks and feels wonderful. My normally very dry sensitive skin feels quite smooth and moisturized and all I did after I took it off was dry my pat my face with a towel. Very nice!


----------



## elljmz (Mar 8, 2006)

It is kind of stinky-kind of reminds me of prunes or prune juice. I will tolerate the smell if the results stay good.


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 11, 2006)

lol im soo glad everyone had wonderful results. i like sharing what makes me feel good, so im really happy that u all feel good about it.

lol it gets stinkier over time too! lol pretty eww :laughno:


----------



## Pauline (Mar 11, 2006)

WOW this sounds interesting! Sounds like people are trying it and getting good results. I must try this sometime.Thanks for the reciepe.


----------



## crrista (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this! I plan to try it if I ever remember to pick up some molasses.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 12, 2006)

I already have yeast and molasses at home, so I'm just going to pick the acv up today. I'm so excited to see how it'll work on my skin! Thanks MissLovely!


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are couple of questions for MissLovely or anybody that uses this formula. I tried it last night, like what other ladies have shared, I really like the result!! My skin is so smooth!!

-Should the yeast dissolved in the mixture?

-I put the rest in the fridge, would it change it's formula? I am planning on using it again tonight..


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi there, Im glad you like it. About the mixture, the yeast is supposed to thicken it a little, also its really good cleanser. It all depends on the type of yeast your using to decide whether it should dissolve or not. but aamof my yeast doesnt dissolve at all.

Also about leaving it in te fridge, it doesnt matter whether you do or not. molasses is like honey or sugar, it doesnt get old and ready to be thrown out.

Then I just want to let everybody else know that I've been using this recipe for more than two weeks, and long time ago I heard yeast makes hair thicker and fuler, so now I can see how true that myth was, My facial hair is so much thicker so I dont put the yeast in anymore. Im doing fine without it. LOL, just thought to let everyone know. Just in case... :satisfied:


----------



## natalievi (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow,.. this is awesome.

I already know I'm going to get so much information from this forum!

I'm going to have to try this. I have combination skin and I always have little blotches on my skin during the summer.

One question though.. what brand of yeast did you use? I want to make it as close to your recipe as possible. lol, less room for errors!


----------



## tsims (Mar 14, 2006)

wow i cant wait to try it.

if it made your facial hair thicker i wonder if it would make your hair on your head thicker if you rubbed it in your scalp. wow that would be awesome for me.

ts


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, i just took a trip to the kitchen, the yeast is called something like Fleischman's Bakery Format. Hope u get it.

:icon_smil


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! I was thinking of finding a recipe that contains yeast for the scalp. Ill let you all know if I ever do come up with one! :whistling:


----------



## natalievi (Mar 15, 2006)

I went to the store today and I found only 2 bottles of molasses. One was "full flavor".. the other was "mild flavor". I went with the mild flavor. I hope it its the right one! :icon_smil


----------



## natalievi (Mar 15, 2006)

So it's on my face right now and boy does it stink.

My eyes were watering for a few minutes. I have 17 minutes to go! :scared:

Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, asiaticgirl....So what was your outcome?

This sounds very interesting, I may have to try this one. I may have to dilute the ACV though....cuz my skin is pretty sensitive to ACV.

Anyone else try this with results to share?


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the wonderful recipe. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you so much for the recipe, i will probably try it tonight :icon_chee


----------



## natalievi (Mar 16, 2006)

I was actually amazed. I was doubtful.. thinking that the things I wanted to get rid of would never go away! But when I woke up this morning, all my small bumps on my forehead were almost all gone! The small red patches on my cheeks were gone and my face just felt so much smoother. And this was my first time! I was very very shocked and awed. It's freakin' awesome. I have it on again right now, hopefully it'll do some more magic on my facial skin! :clap

The only thing I didn't like was that.. I have small dry patches on my skin from winter and it dried it out even more. But I put on moisturizer and wah-lah.. all fixed!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 16, 2006)

i really wanna try this out, but i dont want more facial hair:scared: are the results just as good without the yeast?


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey everyone

About the thicker facial hair, its really funny, but its not that bad (I hope I never exaggerated so much earlier).

But I think its best to leave the yeast in the recipe, it really works, but when I started to drop it out it never did the same.

WOW Asiatisgirl, your results sound great! Im happy it worked for u!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 16, 2006)

it will be such a meany if it doesnt work that good without it:scared: i hope it does though, it sounds great.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 16, 2006)

hmmm, well if it doesnt make your hair that much thicker i quess ill try the yeast. ill jus avoid putting it where hair may grow, lol


----------



## natalievi (Mar 17, 2006)

Will this make the hair on my eyebrows grow thicker if I just plaster it over? :wacko: I'm growing out my hair again and if it really does make it thicker.. I'll do my eyebrows too! :laughno:


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 17, 2006)

It wont hurt at all to try it out on your eyebrows. It just might be a little difficult to wash out, dont you think?


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, I tried the mask tonight. Actually it's still on (have 10 more min to go). As I sit here with some of it dripping into my mouth and off my chin onto my leg, I'm sure I did something wrong. Is it supposed to be this runny? Mind you, Kitchen is a foreign land - what flavor jelly do you want on your PB&amp;J?

I bought active dry yeast. When I went to the store this afternoon and asked where they hid the yeast, the lady asked me whether I wanted the refrigerated or non-refrigerated type. Like what? How should I know? I didn't even know there were two types! So I bought the non-refrigerated stuff and specifically pick the only one they had that wasn't a "super quick rising". The yeast thingies are just floating in the mix. Are they supposed to dissolve? What's the function of the yeast anyway?

Well, at least the stuff dripping into my mouth is good tasting - LOL.

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks

Kathy


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 17, 2006)

I did the mask tonight for the first time (see above post - not very successful - lol). My skin felt nice afterwards - not dramatic, but nice.

I wasn't sure if I should have put an ACV toner on afterwards ... thinking of all the vinegar my skin had already absorbed with the mask.

Everybody's prolly asleep (I'm a real night owl), so I skipped the toner tonight, but did apply my usual nightly products.

Kathy


----------



## hollyy (Mar 17, 2006)

oh wow sounds amazing! where do you get molasses? :sdrop:


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 17, 2006)

This sounds great! I'm a little late to this thread, but thanks for posting!!

I would love to try this mask and post results. I have Molasses and ACV..about the yeast, though...is it powdered yeast? We have yeast here that you can buy in like a chunk..but I think I'm going to have to buy the powdered stuff...

Thanks!...and yeah..I'll post my results, too. Ohh..I'm getting stoked!

I love trying new things that work!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2006)

i will definately try this out..


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 17, 2006)

from any grocery market, or where ever u buy ur groceries. hope things work out for u... :satisfied:


----------



## chocobon (Mar 19, 2006)

OOOH am def gettin me some molasses tomorrow...

Thanks for the tip


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm .... maybe it would be good for thinning eyebrows and eyelashes to make them thicker?


----------



## stephaboo (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been using this for the past two weeks. When I first mixed the ingredients, the yeast would not dissolve and it was runny...but in the morning it was a little thicker and the yeast was dissolved I apply it at night time before bed (my husband is scared of me when I put it on..lol). All in all it is a good everyday mask. Softens my skin, doesn't make me break out and very inexpensive.:clap


----------



## itsme (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. May I ask what the mask is for? Does it help with clogged pores at all? If I use exfoliators, will it be too much to add this mask into my routine, do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## diva0804 (Mar 20, 2006)

must try this mask ASAP !! my skin has been acting up for some week, and a miracle mask wouldn't hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nolee (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you miss lovely, defenitely gonna try this!


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL, how are you? from the results i got, i can sum up that this mask is best for uneven skin and blemishes, also scars from old acne get lighter. its the kind of mask that recovers your skin and releases great results in a short time.

this mask cn be used for all skin types, i use exfoliatants and its still working great.


----------



## tribs (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, new here and I'm gonna give it a whirl! I don't have any yeast or I would try it right now!:whistling:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 6, 2006)

How did everyone else get on with the mask?


----------



## teb (May 6, 2006)

I am going to try it and even if it doesn't work out I can use the ingredients for other things such as hair care and food recipes.


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

o ... i 4got about his .. i bookmarked it .. but never tried it.... i already have peach fuzz all over my face .. .and i was a lil scared about the yeast making it worse .... LoL


----------



## canelita (May 6, 2006)

ok, let me see if I understood you. Are you saying that you do not put the yeast anymore because it thickens your facial hair? How do you do it then, just the molasses and acv??

I really wanna try this out, but I donâ€™t want more facial hair are the results just as good without the yeast?

Thanks


----------



## MissLovely (May 6, 2006)

Hey there everybody? This recipe is great even without the yeast, but yeast itself is a life saver to the skin, but the main ingredient here is the molasses. please girls, do try it out and tell me what kind of results u experienced. if u want full results eleinys, then use it with yeast but not for more than 3 days. i learnt that fact a few weeks ago that if an ingredient has negatve long term effects then use it in smaller doses or just dont use it extensively.

Hope everything works out, btw, ive been using olive oil recently as a moisturizer and i never grew one pimple again!

ciao!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

Ok, thanks Miss Lovely I'll try it once and then see how it goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw I do know about the olive oil but is not so good for my face, is too moiturizing so I can't do it daily or else I'll be a bottle of olive oil walking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlebit (May 9, 2006)

Okay, i was so excited to try it, last night i did. I mixed it together and put it in the fridge for apprx 3 hours then applied for 20 min. My skin had no redness at all and was very soft and moisturized. For the cost i def think worth it, i will let you all know if the results improve: although i can't see myself dedicating 40 min a day to using this mask, it is too mesy to be able to do very much while it is on.

And thank you for sharing this recipe with us Mrs Lovely


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 15, 2006)

iv got a question, well my mom went shopping and i asked her to get me some molasses, she looked with the syrups and honeys but couldnt find any. So she phoned me asking what molasses was and so she decided to look in the baking section and has come home with molasses cane sugar! as she couldnt find any of the syrup stuff. So can this be used instead or should i heat it up into a syrup and would that be ok? :icon_conf


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 24, 2006)

i used this mask last night. i think my skin is much more smooth today. its glowy. :11a:


----------



## MissLovely (May 24, 2006)

Try asking someone that works in the store. I, myself don't buy it from the store, my mom does and I don't know where she gets it, lol. I have never heard of Molasses sugar cane stuff, but if it will turn to syrup after heating, go and try it, it couldn't harm you even if it didn't work.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## jass (May 24, 2006)

make molasses cookies!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## MissLovely (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah! now thats good advice, those cookies are great!!

:laughing:


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 25, 2006)

I second molasses cookies. Starbucks has amazing cookies


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

used the same mask again. it works better after the yeast dissolves. its some nice stuff.


----------



## MissLovely (May 25, 2006)

Im glad things are working out for you. oliceman:


----------



## Sirithlonn (May 25, 2006)

When you have the mask on, wouldn't it harden and be quite difficult to get off?

Does it clear up your acne?

Would it be okay to still be using fake tanner on your face when using this mask?


----------



## MissLovely (May 26, 2006)

Actually its quite easy to remove with water. I don't have much acne so I cannot tell whether it works in getting rid of acne or not. I don't use tanners either, but no chemical reactions should happen because the ingredients are all natural products.


----------



## charish (May 28, 2006)

thanks for the recipe. isn't molasses that sticky stuff? won't cause breakout?


----------



## Luvly (May 28, 2006)

i need to go buy the ingredients.

but i will try it out ASAP


----------



## MissLovely (May 29, 2006)

It won't cause breakouts, why? Because it doesn't clog pores. And in a book I read, it states information on ALPHA-HYDROXY ACIDS (AHAs) and these are exfoliants derived from acids. Could be citrus, gycolic (molasses is gycolic, sugar cane), or they could be malic acid (from apples), tartaric acids (grapes and wine), or lactic acids (from tomatoes or sour milk).As a result, dead skin cells fall off, revealing fresh soft skin underneath. They even out skin tone. But becareful, don't overuse them. These acids are also good for discoloration and blotchy skin.

These acids are used in many facial products for acne and other skin problems. So that makes molasses a thumps up! And don't worry except to overdo it because when these acids reveal new skin they can get irritated from sun. So use up your sunscreen and don't delay in trying this five-star recipes out!!


----------



## dreeeem (Jul 24, 2006)

thanxxxxx for the post..will try it soon


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of molasses to use? Because there is dark and light molasses. Does it matter?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! I'll have to try that sometime! Thanks for posting!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks hun for the great post&lt;3


----------



## MissLovely (Aug 6, 2006)

I tried both and I can conclude that dark molasses is 100% better. light molasses has no effect.

Miss Lovely


----------



## KrazyPhish (Aug 6, 2006)

Those sound like great results, Miss lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think I will try it though, I've recently developed very sensitive skin and the sheer mention of ACV makes me feel itchy and tingly!

Might try molasses by it's self though, if I can keep my self from eatting it!(mm I love molasses)


----------



## Shamma (Aug 7, 2006)

thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 23, 2007)

I want to try this! But I gotta get the ingredients first! lol


----------



## CubNan (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I do not want thicker facical hair.

Nan


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks so much! I need to try that recipe.


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I will try it this weekend.


----------



## laura112 (Jan 30, 2007)

okay despite being quite skeptical, no ofense to the poster but I am always skeptical of 'miracle workers', even though I often spend all of my money on them! I just tried this and it seemed to work I was pleased with the results. It wasn't anything amazing but it did the same as most of my expensive face masks do. Gave a nice gentle exfoliation and my skin felt nice and soft afterwards.

Thank you very much for posting!


----------



## debbieaikens (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll have to try this, wrote down the kind and brand of ingredients I need!


----------



## missme (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone here from the UK tried it? Dunno where to get molasses from.. And on a scale from 1 to 10 how much thicker does the mask make your facial hair?

Thanx!:sheep:


----------



## laura112 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got mollasses from Sainsburys just next to the other sugars, it hasnt done anything to my facial hair as of yet but I haven't been using it that long and I've never had facial hair problems as I'm quite fair skinned and it doesn't show. I would guess that you just don't put the mask on round your mouth and upper lip area if you're worried about it?

I got the vinegar from holland and barret and the yeast from Sainsburys as well they were inexpensive and easy to find.

Hope this helps missme.


----------



## smat0904 (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you use regular or raw apple cider vinegar?


----------



## missme (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks a million Laura! U are a star :roflmao:


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Miss lovely


----------



## Leij (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it fresh yeast or dried?


----------



## candle (Feb 2, 2007)

nice ,,, i'm gonna try it ..

thanks for sharing the ricepe ..


----------



## debbieaikens (Feb 3, 2007)

What kind of yeast...I had the same question someone else had...I bought the dried stuff, is that right? I didn't see anything else at the store.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey girls! I'm on my third day of using the recipe! I like how it makes me skin look, and it did clear up blemishes and skin discolouration too. I used dry yeast. First I just put it in a teeny bit of warm water to 'wake it up' as my mum says, haha, and then I mixed the other ingredients. I found it was best to leave it for maybe an hour or an hour and a half after making it to put it on , and the yeast dissolves better. Also, don't leave it on much longer than 20 mins because it gets harder to get off, and your face still feels sticky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Otherwise it just comes off with water very easily, and it made my skin look 'finer' - the pores look smaller. Definately worth trying because it cost hardly anything to make!

Thanks MissLovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## doodi (Feb 4, 2007)

thanx for posting


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 4, 2007)

Have to give this a try in the week i think


----------



## devetta (Feb 5, 2007)

I have used this mask for the past 2 days. My face feels softer but no other change yet still using to see what happens. :vogel:


----------



## cracka (Feb 5, 2007)

I have used this for three days now and I think that it is working

I believe that my skin looks even.

How often should you do this?


----------



## Lain_knights (Feb 5, 2007)

*Rush into the kitchen to give it a try*

thanks !


----------



## nomi (Feb 6, 2007)

has anyone with acne tried this? what were ur results?


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh I need to try this. Thanks for posting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 7, 2007)

This sounds so interesting, but the smell of yeast means I am going to have to bake homemade yeast bread to squelch my craving for it, and I don't know if I can do that because I eat ALL of it when I make it. Yeast bread with honey butter...yum! That is all I could think of when I was reading these seven pages of posts! Homemade yeast bread! I have issues, huh? :lol:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

ohh thanx ..im gonna try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fiji (Feb 10, 2007)

gonna try it.. will it unclog my pores? ive tried everything!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oooh, another homemade mask for me to try, lol!!!

thanks!


----------



## makeupchick (Feb 10, 2007)

Misslovely, wow after all the great reviews i want to try this. i have a question what are the brands of molasses, acv and yeast do you use? i dont cook must so i have no idea. and do you this its ok for sensitive rosacea skin?


----------



## ineed2fuss (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, I really need to try this! I have such uneven skin it's sad. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## MayFan (Feb 10, 2007)

Lol, I've ONLY heard about molasses from horsefeed :lol:

I learned a new word today! Didn't know what yeast was, lol.


----------



## cracka (Feb 10, 2007)

How often should you do this mask

Once a month?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 12, 2007)

im gonna try it too..hopefully i can get molasses frm Cold Storage


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 13, 2007)

okie i this is what i bought today;

1 bottle of BRAGGS ACV

1 packet of Brewer's yeast(very fine powder form)

1 packet of organic sugar molasses(looks more like a brown sugar)

so before im gonna mix these things, did i get those items up correctly?Just wanna make sure..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kemper (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh my god... that makes me sound completely skin-obsessed! I spend loads of time on my skin!


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 14, 2007)

Did this work for you? I didnt know molasses came in this form, I was thinking the ooey gooey liquid form.

Funny I was going to make molasses cookies this weekend, so I better buy extra molasses to give this mask a try. So I am curious if this kind of molasses is better to use than the liquid?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 14, 2007)

I havent tried it yet Cissy.I think what MissLovely meant is the liquid molasses!Ohhh i didnt notice that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But then i was thinking if i can melt those molasses into pan and turn into a liquid..?hmmm

Lolz for ur cookies, i think the sugary molasses is better(IMO)


----------



## goddess (Jun 14, 2007)

Im interested in trying this mask. But Im afraid it'll be one of those which people rave about but dont work for me. I tried chickpea before and it didnt do much despite the raves.

Is the effect of the mask short term? Like glowy skin, even skintone is only tempory? Will the effects depreciate after many uses? I've been using juic beauty apple peel mask. Initially it helped to fade my red marks. But not anymore.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 15, 2007)

goddes, like u, i will always face the same problem too(when it comes to certain things!) I would just do this mask in very small bowl and test it at one side of my face, to see any reaction or something


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 15, 2007)

OK so I gave this a try tonight. I cant say that I see big results, but I did only leave it on for like 10 minutes. After putting it on I realized it would be bad if I am allergic to this, lol. So luckily all seems well for that. So I will try again tomorrow and do for the full 20 minutes.

Also no one mentioned how they put it on, but I used the cotton pads that I put my toner on with, and did like three layers.


----------



## ALilGirlOnce (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi ladies, I just want to give an update after using it for the first time last night and this morning. My face has been glowing and I am surprised at how smooth it has become, even more so than when I put on my Fresh Sugar face polish. I am really amazed!

I usually put on foundation to cover my blemished and pimple-prone face but I'm gonna skip it today! I will put on some before and after pictures if I have time. Can't tell if this is a long-term or short-term effect, but I am very pleased. Thanks Miss Lovely for the recipe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These are the ingredients I used:

4 tbsp John Mountain organic molasses

1 tbsp rice vinegar (I like it much better than ACV)

1 bag of normal yeast, not the quick-rising type

Since the mixture was watery, I added about 1/2 tbsp of flour.

Also, I added a tiny bit of bee royal jelly, like half a teaspoon, because that stuff is effective in fighting bacterial infections on my face.


----------



## Rahma (Jun 15, 2007)

Have to try this one i'm tired of foundation and I don't wanna be depended on foundation all my life. This Sounds like a good solution.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 9, 2007)

hi there, forgive my ignorance but what are molasses?


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2007)

I gave it a try and it was just okay for me. Did it work for everyone else??


----------



## allyoop (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know, I think I've always used honey or corn syrup to substitute in recipes.


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good and Enough Sleep, alot of water,skin must be hydrated at all times.


----------



## pooks (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so tempted to give this a try. Has anyone else who tried it notice facial hair getting thicker?


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

oooh I'm excited to try this one!


----------



## Kristines (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, i'm going to try it


----------



## crazy88 (Oct 6, 2007)

interesting cant wait to try it = D


----------



## PT-BC99 (Oct 13, 2007)

I've finally tried this and I must say, I'm impressed. People have commented on how clear and "beautiful" my skin looks. (They don't know I've done this mask.) This is an inexpensive, smelly remedy that I will somehow work into my routine.

Oh...personal specs: I have 45 yr. old skin, genetically blessed with large pores. I've used spf moisturizers for 15 years. I live on the face of the sun so exposure is daily. I'm no beauty nor am I an old wrinkled prune. (yet) :add_wegbrech: VERY oily T-Zone, dry cheeks.

Let me know if you're interested in what I used or anything.

P.


----------



## acp5190 (Oct 14, 2007)

ooh. ill be trying it out


----------



## niftas (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll try as well.

Sounds really interesting...


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks i'll try it.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, I have to try too, if I won't find Molasses instead i use honey, i guess same effect...


----------



## MissLovely (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I was away for two months and never got to check back at the forums.

It seems everyone loved the recipe. I wonder if I can find a recipe with less irritation to people and less stink with the same effect.

Maybe lemon juice to substitute the ACV?

I don't think honey will give the same effect as molasses.

The girl that posted this recipe (where I got it from)

said that it should be used for three consecutive days. But personally I do it every other day now for three days, and then I do the same next month.

You are all welcome, and its great to hear that you got good results.

Miss Lovely


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, I really have to try! Thank you


----------



## Milah (Nov 9, 2007)

Is it effective if I use it once a day?


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

cool, i'll have to try that.


----------



## Milah (Nov 10, 2007)

I just read a recipe in nytimes mag: Pumpkin (full of enzymes), prunes and yogurt. Boil pumpin til soft, steam prunes put in blender along with yogurt. I couldnt find pumpkin so I used calabaza which is in the same family and the results were pretty god. My skin looked clean and supple.


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 10, 2007)

Can people post specific ingredient brands they're using? And how many are still getting good results with this - plus how often are you using it?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 10, 2007)

So I need to add yeast to my shopping list when I go to Kroger tomorrow then.

I have molasses for the stew chicken, and apple cider vinegar for the barbeque sauce.

I guess I'll knead 2 bread while I wait for my mask to set.

Ah tryin dis tomorrow!!!


----------



## MissLovely (Nov 10, 2007)

Last week I did this skin rehab where I steamed my face twice that week and exfoliated. I used the mask once a day and now I feel softer smoother skin. My acne scars faded and I had two blackheads on my cheek that i was able to extract easily without pain or hardship LOL

So I guess once a day is fine...Try the recipe and tell me what you think and how it worked for you!


----------



## nikla (Nov 10, 2007)

Off to the super market! Thanks.


----------



## Milah (Nov 11, 2007)

k i'll let uknow th results when i et the ngedients tgether. thanks!


----------



## lummerz (Nov 11, 2007)

hrm...this sounds interesting. Homemade recipes are awesome!

So, it's suppose to make my skin smooth? hrm..what if i already have smooth skin? Will it do anything else?

If it can shrink pores...that'll truly be an experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 11, 2007)

thanx for the post girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrembo (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm definately trying this and see if my blemishes will be less visible.


----------



## Milah (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, I broke out this morning....maybe it was the calabaza, prune and yogurt mask i read about and tried.....so maybe you all should NOT try it!!! BEWARE


----------



## Rubiez (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you wash your face before you put on the mask?


----------



## sadafz (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## AkPkNuako (Nov 12, 2007)

I am def. trying this out tonight...i'm excited!

I love how you explained the different acids in the ingredients...

for acne...use panoxyl....the best cleanser ever!

I'm a product junkie and have used everything on my face, def. not the best thing for my face, but ever since i've started using panoxyl, my acne has cleared up....now, i'm just left with the SCARS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 12, 2007)

where do you buy molasses at? I have never even seen molasses..i think.

where do you buy molasses at? I have never even seen molasses..i think.


----------



## MissLovely (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL you already got smooth skin, your lucky and youve got perfect skin from what i see in the photo.

But trying won't hurt, tell me what do you do to get skin that healthy?


----------



## deedeestayfly (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow I love homemade facial masks, I just have to figure out where to get some of the ingredients.


----------



## mrembo (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got all the ingredients and will be trying out the mask tonight.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

I have not tried this wonder mask yet, but I plan to!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2007)

This sounds very interesting. I think I'll pick up the ingrediants and post my results tomorrow.


----------



## ms_benes (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm giving it a try. I have the mask on as I type this. I'll let you know how things turned out by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## onvacation (Nov 30, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, yes, it's good practice to wash your face before any kind of mask, so that :

1) Your skin won't be soaking in the yucky stuff back in again,

2) The mask will absorb better.

Also, if you're doing a nourishing mask, it's a good idea to exfoliate first, to maximize absorbtion.


----------



## scarlet_milk (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds great, I can't wait to try it.

I think I'll try it this weekend, mm.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

What does the yeast do for your face? i've never heard of using yeast before...


----------



## doudou558 (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## laura9 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice recipe. Sounds very interesting. I'll try it and let you know after 2x a day for 3 days.


----------



## ickees (Dec 15, 2007)

wow..i hope this one will work on me too...i need to "fix" my face fast!


----------



## joybelle (Dec 15, 2007)

I will have to try this.


----------



## godfreygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been reading this thread to see everyone's results of the molasses mask and I saw the *".....yeast makes hair thicker and fuller"* part. HEY.....do you know more about THAT one? :kopfkratz: My hair is much thinner than it used to be and is baby fine, so I'm always looking for something to make it look fuller or BE fuller. Thanks for all the posts here.....SO VERY helpful!! :g:


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried it! it's INCREDIBLY messy and gets everywhere and smells weird, but it did make my skin smoother and glowing. My blemishes and scars are fading, too. Has anyone tried it without the yeast?


----------



## priya82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting!! I have heard raves about ACV!!


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm definitely trying this! I'm already excited about it. Just gotta go out and buy some molasses.


----------



## lilia551 (Jan 13, 2008)

what other benfits does this mask help with?


----------



## Pomander_ (Jan 13, 2008)

^yess they are SO good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to try this recipe again, but without the yeast. partially because i'm afraid it will thicken my facial hair (i have peach fuzz too) but also because i want to make it gentler, my face turned red for awhile last time and i don't want tht to happen again.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I tried it with honey instead of molasses because I was anxious to do the mask. I go grocery shopping on Tuesday so I'll get some molasses then.

The mask worked great! I felt my eyes water and my skin tingle while it was on. After I washed it off my skin was a little red and blotchy for about 15-30 mins or so. But no biggie. Now i'm left with firm, smooth skin. I love it! This is definitely a new addition to my beauty regime.


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll definitely be trying this soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peachface (Jan 18, 2008)

I actually reacted pretty badly to this. First few times seemed ok even though my face seemed quite red after doing the mask. But then one morning, I woke up with red, blotchy, super dry skin. It took about a week to recover. I'm not sure which ingredient I reacted to... or maybe it was the combination.


----------



## godfreygirl (Jan 20, 2008)

I finally took the time to use this recipe today. I have it on now in fact. But I may have done something wrong first. But, it isn't dripping like some others said it did on them. It's sticking there like molasses (pardon the pun...grin). But I did see it pooling a bit until I really began sort of rubbing it in. I used my "oil cleansing method" first and maybe I shouldn't have done that. It's not burning either or stinging my eyes like some said it did on them. No drip, no sting....that's "a good thing." I mixed the recipe together and put it in the microwave for a few seconds to 'warm' the yeast and help it dissolve. I let it set for a few hours before using it and it did all dissolve. I really don't feel anything yet. I have about 5 minutes left. I'm thinking of using it again later tonight. The oil from my olive oil and castor oil cleansing should all be gone by then. I'll see how my skin looks later before deciding. I sure hope it works as well for me as it did for a lot of you. I'll update you later after it's off for a while. Let me know if anyone thinks I may have have done it wrong by using my oil cleansing first. Wish me luck for lovely, soft skin pretty soon.:rockwoot:

I just washed it all off. BOY did I ever look frightening with all that brown stuff on my face! I think I would have scared any young child who came into my midst. :add_twinkle: :laughing: But.....on to the update. It was SO easy to wash off. WOW!! I didn't expect that. It just washed right off with water and nothing else. My face does feel very soft.....no redness, nothing negative. I used ice cold water to close my pores afterwards. It's about 1:00 in the afternoon now and I think I'll use it again late tonight before bed and see how I wake up. Hopefully I'll wake up with a glowing face. :cheer2:


----------



## cherie (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll try this one tonight.

Ooooohhh I love this site, I'm learning so many new things! Now I can't decide which one to try first: this tip, the glycerin tip or the vaseline one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## demanda (Feb 7, 2008)

This looks interesting. I would have NEVER thought of putting molasses on my face!


----------



## chayka (Feb 9, 2008)

cool! I will definately try it. Just need to go get the ingredients


----------



## Miss World (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting recipe ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love natural suff, I'll try it for sure! thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 13, 2008)

Vinegar doesn't cause irritation or anything? I don't think people with open pores should apply vinegar.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, tried this mask. At first I thought maybe this was just an elaborate prank, because these are the three stinkiest ingredients on earth! Combined though, it wasn't so bad. It worked great though! My skin cleared up!! I would def reccomend!


----------



## laura9 (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot about this recipe. But finally I been using it for the past 2 days, 2x per day.

Problem is, that I did not have the ACV and used Destilled White Vinegar. No wow results, just like everybody feeling the skin smooth, tight but no changes in my acne, pores or tone of my skin. (I'm going to try it with the ACV too! to see if any diferences).

I'm going to keep using it, I still have enough for more uses. And who knows? maybe in the long term is going to be very beneficial no?

QUESTION: Do you use a thin layer of molasses? Because before the 20mins passed, the mask is already dry or sticky so I put a second layer.

Really good post and thank you for the recipe!

Forgot to mention that the mix gets thicker, I been using the same batch for 2 days. And just my daughter came in and I asked her if she sees anything different in my skin and she said that my acne or the pimples got smaller and less bumpier and the red is more like pinkier than yesterday. Soooooooooo there you have it!!!! FORGET ABOUT THE NO WOW RESULTS.


----------



## laura9 (Apr 1, 2008)

Has been 5 days? more or less using the Magical Recipe, and now is when I can see the results, even skin tone, looks nice in every aspect, clean, clear. Somebody mention less makeup, well....that's what I'm doing, using just powder no foundation.

Still using the same mixture and yes is getting thicker by the day and I keep it at room temperature. some days when I have extra time in my hands I use it 2x a day, but general rule I'm using it 1x a day.

It's a Keeper now I'm in love with this recipe.

Thank you MissLovely


----------



## godfreygirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Miss Lovely:

I've done "*The Most Magical Skin Recipe*" and LOVED the results. But, just like I tend to do (BLUSH!), I will use a good thing, see good results, and then tend to neglect using it for a while. SO......my question is, I've had my mixture in the fridge for several weeks now and NOT used it......SHAME on ME! :eusa_naughty: How long can I keep it before it is no longer useful in doing its work? :fragez: Can I still use what I have mixed up after all this time? (It still looks okay.) I want to begin using it again now that spring is coming and I want that 'glowing skin' it gives me.

I'm going to try and NOT get so busy that I neglect ME and my skin regimen again....."try" being the operative word here....as with all of us, we tend to get busy with other things. :scared: 

But.....can I still use this after all this time? I remember you said it doesn't HAVE to be refrigerated.......so, maybe mine is still good.

Let me know what you think. I still have all my ingredients and it doesn't take much to mix up another batch. Plus, I had been putting mine in the microwave for a few seconds to get it warm before putting it on. It seems to work better that way AND not 'give me the chills' on my face.

Thanks for the help. 

:rockwoot:


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2008)

The redness is due to the acid in the vinegar. I can see how this recipe would work because vinegar is acidic and so is skin. I will give it a try too but everyday I use vinegar in a spray bottle to maintain healthy skin, anyway. So, I truly believe this will work because of the vinegar. Cool idea!


----------



## godfreygirl (Jun 1, 2008)

*I'm interested in how you use the vinegar as a spray for healthy skin. When do you spray it on...as a toner...just after cleansing...or what? Also, how does it do the maintaining....balancing the skins pH, closing pores, or something else? Thanks!! I've heard a lot about the benefits of vinegar....even just read it helps diminish dark circles under the eyes.*


----------



## godfreygirl (Jun 1, 2008)

*I LOVE the 'magic' recipe and the results I see. I now using it regulary...but noticed mine is beading up on my face no matter how much I rub it in. Anyone know why? Oily skin, wrong cleanser first?? :tocktock: Anyone else have this happen...or is it normal? I assumed it should spread on smoothly like it did at first.*


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 1, 2008)

Honestly, I've changed my routine but I still get amazing results. I used to spray it on my face after I cleansed and of course let it dry before I put on any makeup. It doesn't 'close' pores but that's not what you want to do anyway. Basically, when I use it my skin is left feeling very, very soft, clean and it won't get oily AT ALL during the day. That is if you have oily skin and it's an issue for you. What I do now is I added ACV in with my cleansers and my foundation. Only because I couldn't take the smell anymore and so mixing it with other products lessens that awful odor.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 1, 2008)

I only read several pages of this thread, so I apologize if these questions have already been answered...

I know ACV is good for skin, and molasses has a lot of minerals in it, but what is the point of adding yeast to the mixture? Does anyone know specifically what it does?

I had a systemic candida (yeast) problem in the past and am very wary about putting yeast on my face in any form.

Has anyone tried the recipe minus the yeast? Any results to share, good or bad?

TIA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 3, 2008)

Did any of you that made this use blackstrap molasses? I'm thinking that would probably be the best kind, because it's the thickest, the least sugary, and the most nutrient-dense. Also the smelliest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also feel the need to point out - if you're having trouble finding the ingredients, try going to a small health-food store. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a HFS employee who didn't know what molasses is! You should be able to get a good blackstrap molasses, raw cider vinegar, and maybe even dry yeast in bulk (WAY cheaper than buying packets!)

I think my son &amp; I will try this - I'm pretty sure I've got everything.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

lol ! one day i was shopping in a healthfood store and this man comes in. "hi, i would like some molasses, do you have some?-Yes sir (points a shelve), just there near the sugar". :laughing: if you don't find something in your local supermarkets, go to a healthfood store, they'll have it.


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

Interesting... I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Ayacalypso (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I'm still a bit hesitant to use this myself, but I used to use ACV and think I might start up again. Here is what I can tell you about the yeast though: Yeast normally ferments the sugar in the molasses and produces carbon dioxide and ethyl alcohol. This is basic high school biology and the reason why bread dough rises and beer and champagne are fizzy. Now, I don't know if the lactic acid from the AVC (which was produced through a different type of fermentation reaction also in your high school biology book) might effect this normal process or not. But if it didn't then the longer the mixture sits, the more "carbonated" and alcoholic it should become. Ethyl alcohol by the way is not the same type of alcohol found in many skin products (which is called Iso-propyl alcohol, Isopropanol, or IPA) and I assume that it must not be as drying to the skin since no one has complained about that!

Also, this type of yeast is not the same as Candidia!


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to give this a try tonight!! Can't wait!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully I can find the ingredients in my kitchen; if I do I'm definitely trying this tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

I might try this formula when I'm not so lazy. I've tried the Asprin mask before, but it dried out my face and made it produce more oil thereafter rather than helped it. I'll need to buy the yeast at the baking shop though and molasses at the heath store, don't think regular supermarkets carry them here. Will post and update if I try the mask.


----------



## Rosej97 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohh this sounds like a good one to try. Hope it works it's magic on me!

Rose&gt; adding Molassis to the grocery list.


----------



## coromo (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm trying this tonight.


----------



## beep (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi. Can't wait to try this. I read somewhere to use for consecutive


----------



## beep (Jun 20, 2011)

Opppss...

I read somewhere to use it for 3 consecutive days but someone also said use it daily. Is this something you can use every single day or one must take a break to avoid immunity to it? For those who have tried it, do you use your other cleansers as well. Thanks.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does it matter what kind of yeast. I know there is rapid rise yeast and regular yeast. i have some downstairs, so was just curious if there is a difference. Probably not.


Granted this is an old question but don't think it's been properly addressed.

Rapid rise yeast and regular yeast is only different in that the rapid rise is the name. Essentially yeast is yeast unless you are making a sour dough bread and capture live yeast (bakers would know what I'm talking about). Rapid rise will simply "wake up" a bit faster than regular yeast but only when activated with sugar and water. No (pure) water is used in the recipe but there is sugar in the form of molasses. The vinegar should keep the yeast of fully waking up.

So how many of our beauties here at MUT try this recipe and what did you think?


----------



## Shaylynn (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll have to try this! But one question... How does this affect acne?


----------

